
Driverless cars could offer governments new forms of control - pmoriarty
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/driverless-cars-travel-technology-government-control-autonomous-cars-a8413301.html
======
test6554
I'm just wondering how this will affect motor sports, movies, and video games.
Will people that never get behind the wheel of a car feel like cars are
anything exciting? Will games like forza or need for speed lose their appeal?
Will car chase scenes feel out of place in action movies?

------
TheRealPomax
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89X-Driver](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89X-Driver)

------
pmoriarty
Two related possibilities that the article does not mention:

Third parties may be able to gain control of your car and:

1 - drive it to where they (not you) want it to go.

2 - crash it.

We may be nearing the end of the era of largely independent and free movement
for most of humanity.

